# Learning to speak ATV



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

a question:
what is the difference between an ORV TRAIL and an ORV ROUTE? 
I see both of these on maps, and need to know which one I need to stay on..
thanks again


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

FishingJoe said:


> a question:
> what is the difference between an ORV TRAIL and an ORV ROUTE?
> I see both of these on maps, and need to know which one I need to stay on..
> thanks again


 ORV trails are limited to 50" width. ORV routes are limited to 8' width. With a quad you can run either. If you go to the DNR web site they have the rules posted.


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

thanks


----------

